# St. Louis Slot Car Show and Swap Meet 12/9



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

St. Louis Slot Car Show and Swap Meet. Who's going besides me, Fordcowboy and Old Blue? I'll be there around 9.
hojoe:wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe next time since its only 6 hrs away.. Can you take pics please..


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll probably be there. Have not decided if I want to fork over extra $ for early bird or not.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Dang, I wish I had known. I've been to a couple and might have made this one with some advance notice.


----------

